# The Charybdis Novels, It's Not About the Cookies -- and more by K.A. Thompson



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Books I have written. Plz to like them 

*Coming soon*: _The Flipside of Here_ (book 5 in the Charybdis series)

* * * * *​
    

Alternately (cheaper!) the first 3 books of the _Charybdis_ series in one volume:


_Charybdis, As Simple as That, Finding Father Rabbit_

and Max's wondrous tomes...

  

all under $2 each.
* * * *​
It's Not About The Cookies

​
_There's a long dead brother Sam can see and with whom she shares long conversations. A mother she blames for just about everything. Two sisters who carry their own assortment of baggage. A friend who survived junior high with Sam and who understands why Sam hasn't been home in fifteen years, and a husband who thinks she should go.

Samantha Stark has a ready made list of excuses to not go back, but even though they top the list, she knows...it's not about the cookies. _

Interview with Devon Crowe about the book.



> *What is the book about? And what do you want people to take from it?*
> 
> The book is about emotional baggage and how long we tend to lug it around. I think what I want most for people to get from it is that most of the baggage we carry was packed by a ten year old, and kids don't always make the best choices about what's important enough to pack away, and what you need to leave behind. ...read more...


* * * * *​


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thumper, should your books be read in any specific order?  Same question to Max, please.    I've purchased all of them and don't want to wreck the continuity, if there is an order.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Thumper, should your books be read in any specific order? Same question to Max, please.  I've purchased all of them and don't want to wreck the continuity, if there is an order.


_Charybdis, As Simple As That_, and _Finding Father Rabbit_, in that order. _It's Not About The Cookies_ stands alone. (=sniff...it's lonely...)

_Diary of a Mad Housecat_, then _Something Of Yours Will Meet A Toothy Death_ for Max; The Rules can be read without having read either of those, though his sense of humor might be more apparent if you read his first book first.

Yes, I said it.

HIS sense of humor... 

_edit: I should read ahead, eh?_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper, I've split this conversation out from the Bargain Books and "re-subjected" it based on our new structure. (I PM'd you on this.) Feel free to fix the subject!


Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I might have to get at least one of these.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Go ahead, you won't regret it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thumper, I've split this conversation out from the Bargain Books and "re-subjected" it based on our new structure. (I PM'd you on this.) Feel free to fix the subject!


I probably would have titled it "Cheap Crapola From Thumper" so it might be better if I just leave it...


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I probably would have titled it "Cheap Crapola From Thumper" so it might be better if I just leave it...


I'm tellin' Max you said that. If he's at ALL like my cat you had best be careful putting your shoes on, who knows WHAT he'll put in there?!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

In the books and on his blog, Max usually threatens to leave those types of presents on her pillow...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I probably would have titled it "Cheap Crapola From Thumper" so it might be better if I just leave it...


LOL! You are too funny. Gonna have to buy a book.

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thumper is on my list of favorite authors, you cannot go wrong.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thumper is on my list of favorite authors, you cannot go wrong.


Same here. When I first saw these I skimmed the samples of two of them then went straight to Amazon and clicked on every single one. Sometimes you can just tell.

Melissa


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I just bought Max's book on The Rules.  My cat is 8 years old - it might be a little late to find out what she really wants.  But I am sure that her highness will be grateful for any tips that Max can give me to make her life better.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm tellin' Max you said that.


Max knows I'm cheap. He'd probably tell you I'm so tight I can bend quarters with my buttcheeks.

We won't go into how he knows this...


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Just finished the first of the Max books... I believe he did mention bending coinage like that...
Very cute sense of humor regarding his staff.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

What is the title of the first Max book?


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

It is 1.59 and cute. I am not at all a cat person. Just never been exposed. So, this was an interesting insight into this regal creature.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> It is 1.59 and cute. I am not at all a cat person. Just never been exposed. So, this was an interesting insight into this regal creature.


Thanks I downloaded a sample I have a feeling i will be buying all 3 books. I also just found the order of the books above. I was in such a rush to find out the first title. I did not read all the posts.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Still on sale...marketing dood hasn't asked about raising the prices and I'm not bringing it up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I have bought all your books. Now I just need to find time to read them. Good books at a Great Price you cannot beat that.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Anne said:


> Now I just need to find time to read them.


You mean there are better things to do 
I'm wounded.


I'm going nuts trying to find time to read everything I want and still get any work done...I really need about 6 mores hours in each day.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thumper said:


> You mean there are better things to do
> I'm wounded.
> 
> 
> I'm going nuts trying to find time to read everything I want and still get any work done...I really need about 6 mores hours in each day.


I need at least 6 more hours a day too  Besides working I am going to school online. Both cut into my reading time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

June bump...they can still be had for cheap.

Cheap
Cheep

Bah. Either way that doesn't look like it's spelled correctly. My brain is fried tonight.

They's not gonna cost much....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Thumper said:


> June bump...they can still be had for cheap.
> 
> Cheap
> Cheep
> ...


That happens to me a lot... you write or try to spell aloud a simple word, and it looks/sounds totally wrong... Unfortunately my daughter actually has to tell me that my brain is "sleeping", because it always seems to happen when I am helping her with her homework and she asks innocently enough "how do you spell..." Anybody know  is there a term for this "condition"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> June bump...they can still be had for cheap.
> 
> Cheap
> Cheep
> ...


Tchiep. 

Speaking of not being able to spell it, I'm reading Charybdis! First time I had to use my Kindle dictionary to look up a title, LOL! And I'm loving it, Thumper!

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought I was being all literary and stuff when I titled it  
My mother in law simply refers to it as "that first book." Perhaps I should change the title...?  

I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, don't change it!  I'm getting the hang of it as I keep posting places about how much I like it.  : )

Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dear Max,
Do you have to share this thread?  I figured with your attitude, you'd demand one of your own.  Anyway, I wanted to let you know I started reading Psychokitty last night, and am really enjoying it. Your fan base just keeps growing!

Carol


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Max: I started reading Psychokitty Speaks Out Diary of a Mad Housecat today. I love it. Your book had me laughing out loud.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Dear Max,
> Do you have to share this thread? I figured with your attitude, you'd demand one of your own. Anyway, I wanted to let you know I started reading Psychokitty last night, and am really enjoying it. Your fan base just keeps growing!
> 
> Carol


I'm not sure we want to unleash the Psychokitty. If we did


Spoiler



the entire thread would look like this


. Besides, if he finds out people are buying his books, he'll want to get paid. And his ego...oh man, his ego...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am reading the first Max book. I have all three of his books. Will max be writing any more books?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have read the first Max *Psychokitty* book and am in the middle of the second. I read a little at a time, since I have an 800+ page dead tree book and *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* Kbook going at the same time. I want to stretch Max's books out since they always make me laugh out loud. I have a black & white tuxedo cat of my own and now when I feed her in the morning I often think of "stinky goodness".

I recommend the psychokitty's books heartily, especially to pet lovers.

I also have Charybdis -- read the first chapter to get a preview and it looks very good.

Am going to go buy Max's _*Rules *_kindle book now. I want to buy Max's first book in paperback for at least two friends the next time I place a DTB order with Amazon. I want them to laugh.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I'm not sure we want to unleash the Psychokitty. If we did
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thumper, you're killing me! 
Max wants you to spend his money on him.

OK, just so you know, I just bought the rest of yours and your cat's books.

Marti


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay Max I am not getting anything done. I have finished my work for school for this week. I need to clean my apartment. All I want to do is sit and read your book. Maybe I should go and buy outside folding chair I want so I can sit outside and read your book.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Anne said:


> I am reading the first Max book. I have all three of his books. Will max be writing any more books?


Max has ideas for another book, but apparently I am hogging the computer while trying to get some of my own work done. There is another computer for him to use, but it also has too-temping internet access and since he's just turning 8 years old this month, he's not allowed online unsupervised, although I'm pretty sure he blogged today with asking first...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Max has ideas for another book, but apparently I am hogging the computer while trying to get some of my own work done. There is another computer for him to use, but it also has too-temping internet access and since he's just turning 8 years old this month, he's not allowed online unsupervised, although I'm pretty sure he blogged today with asking first...


I hope max gets to write another book. I have a feeling once I finish all his books. I am going to want to read more.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Anne said:


> I hope max gets to write another book. I have a feeling once I finish all his books. I am going to want to read more.


He has a blog that he updates a couple times a week; I've been told it's a portal into the cat blogosphere, so anyone entering may find themselves sucked into allowing their cats to get online...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, after starting to read Max and Buddah's blogs, and then venturing to a few others Max has linked, mine started blogging a couple of days ago...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Yeah, after starting to read Max and Buddah's blogs, and then venturing to a few others Max has linked, mine started blogging a couple of days ago...


What's the URL? Have you notified the cat blogosphere? Let me know and I'll post a notice so that all the kitties come visit!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Thumper,
Here is a bump from a fan.
I am not yet done with Charybdis but just had to go and buy the other two books in the series.
I will post a review when I finish.
Keep it up.
Just sayin.......


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> What's the URL? Have you notified the cat blogosphere? Let me know and I'll post a notice so that all the kitties come visit!


Yep, I did notify them already and we were on the CB Noos yesterday (Monday) and have had some lovely visitors from there, as well as from leaving comments in other blogs.  We're at http://thekittykrew.blogspot.com/.

Oh, and um, to stay on topic -- bump for Thumper and Max's books!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper, I bought the sequel to Charybdis!

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Yep, I did notify them already and we were on the CB Noos yesterday (Monday) and have had some lovely visitors from there, as well as from leaving comments in other blogs.  We're at http://thekittykrew.blogspot.com/.
> 
> Oh, and um, to stay on topic -- bump for Thumper and Max's books!


Hey I was there and didn't even realize it! There are so many kitty blogs now that it's gotten impossible to follow them all. I've got 250 of them in Google Reader, and I know it barely scratches the surface. Tons of good people behind the kitties, too...if you have a Facebook page, you can hook up with most of them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thumper, I bought the sequel to Charybdis!
> 
> Betsy


Yay 

I still think the 3rd is my favorite...but I may be biased because my FIL said it was his favorite. And he was a wise man


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm reading It's Not About The Cookies right now, and bloody hell, I woke up with big puffy eyes this morning from crying last night (I'm about 2/3 of the way through). I wasn't expecting that at all, after I read the Charybdis books a few months ago.

I'm really enjoying "It's not about the cookies" although through half of it I think "Oh God, my mother was like that," and the other half I think "Oh God, I think I am like that with my kids!"


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My own mother's reaction to INATC was "I'm not sure..." She thought I was writing about her.

I denied it, of course


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Thumper said:


> My own mother's reaction to INATC was "I'm not sure..." She thought I was writing about her.
> 
> I denied it, of course


LOL Probably most people see something of themselves or their own family in there. (Mothers anyway, who always seem to have guilt for _something_ whether it's deserved or not.) 
That's probably what made it so good I think, the fact that it picks up on the one-sidedness of memories, and how many people could relate to many aspects of it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Thumper,
Back on June 9 I said that I had not yet finished Charybdis.

Well now I have.
And As Simple As That

And Finding Father Rabbit.

Enjoyed them all.
Thank you for 3 good books.
I would recommend them to anyone.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

danfan said:


> it picks up on the one-sidedness of memories,


That's actually where the book bubbled up from: I finally had an epiphany that how I remembered things was not necessarily the way things really happened. Most of the baggage we carry around as adults was packed by a 10 year old, and kids aren't the best judges of what we should keep and what we should let go...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> ]
> Enjoyed them all.
> Thank you for 3 good books.
> I would recommend them to anyone.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Most of the baggage we carry around as adults was packed by a 10 year old, and kids aren't the best judges of what we should keep and what we should let go...


Very true. Also why your books are so good. You pack quite the message in just a few words.
Great job.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks, Thumper.  I just bought Charybdis (sp?).  Now I have some explaining to do when my husband gets home, because I told him I was going to do a lot of work around the house today.  NO!!! Got started reading this book & can't tear myself away from it.

Once I finish this I will have to wait to start the next one.  If I don't find the top of my dining room table soon, my husband may hide my Kindle.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Trust me Lynn, you will not be able to stop until there are no more.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Max I am reading your second book now. Please write another one soon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

::whispers::: there will be one more at the end of the year...



Anne said:


> Max I am reading your second book now. Please write another one soon.


I have passed along the message and his reply: _Get the Woman off my computer so that I have time to write. I can't just sneeze these books out, you know._

Really, he can be rather rude...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thumper said:


> ::whispers::: there will be one more at the end of the year...
> 
> I have passed along the message and his reply: _Get the Woman off my computer so that I have time to write. I can't just sneeze these books out, you know._
> 
> Really, he can be rather rude...


I love Max and follow his blog. I don't understand though why he didn't like the _flushable_ scooping litter, and I get the feeling he just hates change and enjoys being difficult now and then. I've been using a different brand of flushable litter for a few years -- I can never remember the name of it, since I dump the bag into a plastic Tidy Cat tub and throw away the bag. The bag is green. There's a kitty/dog boutique on my block that I've been going to since early 1980s and the owner stocks it.

But Max is Max, and I realize that he rules, so it wouldn't be worth it to waste another bag of similar stuff.

Marti


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I love Max and follow his blog. I don't understand though why he didn't like the _flushable_ scooping litter, and I get the feeling he just hates change and enjoys being difficult now and then.


He despises change. Granted, the flushable litter I tried smelled kind of funk, but Buddah jumped in and used it within 3 seconds. Last year the Breeze Box people sent 2 of their new boxes for us to test...he wouldn't use those, either. It's Tidy Cat, or nothing (or, apparently, the bathroom floor, which now smells like cat pee...)

He's a character, for sure. I think half my gray hair is from him


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Max,
I have a funny story about the cat litter.  the clumping kind.  I was talking to my girlfriend on the phone one day when she exclaims, "Oh, jeezz!  I gotta go!  Call you back!"  When she finally called back, she told me her young daughter had dumped all the clumping kitty litter in the toilet, then flushed!  Hahaha.  Well, thought you might enjoy more antics from The Sticky Little People.....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I wonder how much the plumber cost...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Thumper, how are we progressing on new work?

I think you have been chronicling over on Author Support but the general public is waiting for more.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oooh, yay! Thread resurrection! 

The manuscript has been through the editor's hands, redlined (and not as badly as I'd feared!), been through a 2nd reader's hands, revisions have been made... It needs one more pass with fresh eyes to catch typos and inverted words, but I expect it to go to layout in a couple of weeks. I'm not unhappy with that, as I finished 3 months ahead of deadline with an expected publication date sometime in December. Now we're looking at mid-September.



The King and Queen of Perfect Normal...it picks up a few months after Finding Father Rabbit; Chip is about to turn 50 and is not happy about it. He realizes with sick dread that both of his parents died young, but more importantly, hair is falling out in places he never expected, his favorite activity takes longer to recover from (and for)  and things just _ache_. It's the suckitude of getting older...until Dr. Doug thinks something might be really wrong, and shoves Chip onto a medical merry-go-round he never wanted to ride.

I have to admit, I never expected to write this book; I thought I was done with the series when I finished _Finding Father Rabbit_. After prodding from a few friends, I realized it wasn't quite over, and I had a few things from real life to weave through a story. To get really cliched, this one brings everything full circle, and readers will better understand why I went with first person, multiple perspective through all of the books.

Still...I'm not going to say I'm done with these people yet. I learned my lesson there


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Noooooo.
Please don't close the door.
Anxiously awaiting the new book.
But keep the option to write more about them.

Thank you for listening to our requests.

Just sayin......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

After my brain takes a short hiatus I may have to help Max write something...but I'm not closing the door on my Charybdis people. That's a big family to choose from, surely something else will happen to them...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

How odd is it that I got a little thrill out of managing to put a proof copy of TKAQOPN onto my own Kindle...?  

Trying to get it Kindle-ready so that it's available before the print copy...just waiting for the guy poking through it looking for typos...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

And I thought I was going to have a problem spending my coinstar cash...I just downloaded the rest of what I didn't already have.  Thank goodness for bargain books...I still have plenty $ leftover.  Thanks all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper--

Are your Max books available for non-Kindle readers?  I have a friend who has a Sony, and she'd love the Max series, I think...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Thumper, I hope Max and Buddah are properly taking care of you after your emergency gallbladder surgery last week!!  Rumor has it Max is secretly petting your face when you're asleep... 

Purrs from my Krew...

Steph


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thumper--
> 
> Are your Max books available for non-Kindle readers? I have a friend who has a Sony, and she'd love the Max series, I think...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, they are... the first and third are on Amazon, the 2nd is not in distribution but can be picked up from Cafepress. If you go to http://www.psychokittyspeaksout.com/ you can get to links for all of them.

If I can find the freaking artwork for #2 it'll go into distribution... somehow misplaced the CD it was on during a move...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Hey Thumper, I hope Max and Buddah are properly taking care of you after your emergency gallbladder surgery last week!! Rumor has it Max is secretly petting your face when you're asleep...
> 
> Purrs from my Krew...
> 
> Steph


The kitties have been very good while I recuperate; no jumping on me like they normally would, and no waking me at 3 am to sing to me. Max has even supervised my showering...apparently this fascinated him, as he stepped into the shower stall when I was done and didn't even freak out when his paws got wet. He's been hovering...I really do think he senses when I don't feel quite right.

I don't think he wants the world to know he pets my face while he thinks I'm asleep. That just wouldn't be, like, MACHO...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm feeling dumb, Thumper.  I found links to paperback versions; I'm looking for whatever format the Sony reader can read?  (I don't know anything about non-Kindle ereaders.)

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah...I don't have them up at Smashwords yet, just my own books, but they'll be on there and available for the Sony soon. Within a week or two, I think...I just need time to get to where I can sit here for more than an hour, and then get the Spouse thingy through a (minor) biopsy...


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

LOVING your books, Thumper.  Just finished As Simple As That and will be starting Finding Father Rabbit any day now.  I'm glad you're considering revisiting these characters, I hate finishing a series and not knowing where life headed for my "friends" when the last book was done!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Ah...I don't have them up at Smashwords yet, just my own books, but they'll be on there and available for the Sony soon. Within a week or two, I think...I just need time to get to where I can sit here for more than an hour, and then get the Spouse thingy through a (minor) biopsy...


Best wishes to the Spouse Thingy for his biopsy. Y'all are having a rough fall so far!!!

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

We're just getting the rough stuff out of the way so we can enjoy the rest of the year


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Thumper:

I found it. I bumped it. 
  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::sighs:::

I've been EdBumped...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::blows dust off the thread:::

*KB BOOK O'THE DAY FOR 3-12-11!!!*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, please welcome It's Not About The Cookies as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

And please welcome The Charybdis Novels as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey people - read the Charybdis Novels - and if you already have them, then read them again.
but those who do not yet have these books - your life is poorer without them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Mucho thanks Geoff 

While there are (so far) 4 books in the series, The Charybdis Novels are just the first three...I thought I should point that out because with at least one reader, there was some confusion and he or she thought it was all four...

Coming soon...a 5th book


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking forward to number 5.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome It's Not About The Cookies as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Adding to the Charybdis series soon... _The Flipside of Here_

Working on cover art now, and have a couple of mockups.

































Still looking for the perfect font, though I'm not opposed to Agency FB...and instead of a part of the San Francisco skyline I may use a whole lot more of it. But, it's getting there...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome The Charybdis Novels as our KB Book of the Day!


----------

